# Solved: My Add/Delete programs will not open.



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm having trouble opening my Add/Delete programs folder...actually, it won't open at all. I click on open and it doesn't do anything, no error messages or anything like that. I had someone look at it (whose really good at comps) and he couldn't even figure it out. I have windows me, I'm not sure how long it's been like this, but I tried opening a few days ago and no luck so far. I delete a program Spydoctor, because I read that some other guy downloaded a program like it and had the same problems as me, but even after uninstalling it, it still doesn't work. Any sugg. would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi Princess05, Welcome to TSG !!

Download HijackThis here !! Run it and post the log file.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Ummm how do I run that?


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

The link I provided will tell you how !!


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:29:15 AM, on 3/18/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GATEWAY WIRELESS MONITOR\WLANCFGBI.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IGFXTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM\WINMGMT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\SRCHASTT\1.BIN\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_5_7_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\SRCHASTT\1.BIN\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_5_7_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfigReminder] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msconfig.exe /reminder
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SchedulingAgent] mstinit.exe /firstlogon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [InvokeSvc.exe] C:\Program Files\Gateway Wireless Monitor\WLanCfgBI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM TOOLBAR\AIMBAR.DLL/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZNxmk361BCUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0521.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0521.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {231B1C6E-F934-42A2-92B6-C2FEFEC24276} (yucsetreg Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yucconfig.dll
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/0516f77cd0c9aabf1b20/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-2/SmileyCentralFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.8-2.cab

did I do it right?


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:35:55 AM, on 3/18/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GATEWAY WIRELESS MONITOR\WLANCFGBI.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IGFXTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM\WINMGMT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS-1.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\SRCHASTT\1.BIN\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_5_7_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\SRCHASTT\1.BIN\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_5_7_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfigReminder] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msconfig.exe /reminder
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SchedulingAgent] mstinit.exe /firstlogon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [InvokeSvc.exe] C:\Program Files\Gateway Wireless Monitor\WLanCfgBI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM TOOLBAR\AIMBAR.DLL/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZNxmk361BCUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0521.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0521.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {231B1C6E-F934-42A2-92B6-C2FEFEC24276} (yucsetreg Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yucconfig.dll
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/0516f77cd0c9aabf1b20/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-2/SmileyCentralFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.8-2.cab


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Yes, you did fine !! :up:

Download AdAwareSE from here !! Read the tutorial on what to do after installing it.
After running AdawareSE, rerun HijackThis and check these for removal (if still listed) :
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...//www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...//www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\SRCHASTT\1.BIN\MWSSRCAS.DLL

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\SRCHASTT\1.BIN\MWSSRCAS.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfigReminder] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msconfig.exe /reminder

O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusear...?p=ZNxmk361BCUS

O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm

O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/0516f77...ip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocach...up1.0.0.8-2.cab

reboot, and try Add/Remove programs again!!


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

After you reboot and you can open add/Remove programs look for My Web Search or similar and uninstall it.
Then rerun AdawareSE and ijackThis again!!


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

When I go to the page to download ad adware there are a few links I can click at the bottom, which one should I click? or does it matter?


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

http://www.download.com/Ad-Aware-SE...045910.html?part=dl-ad-aware&subj=dl&tag=top5


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Im still unable to open it.


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Did you run AdawareSE??
Did you uncheck the things in HijackThis ??


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Yes, should I run hijackthis again and post it?


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Did Adaware find anything?/
Thie repost a log file. I have to go to work but Ill check back in a bit !!


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeh adware found alot, I think 25 critical objects.Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:14:24 AM, on 3/18/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GATEWAY WIRELESS MONITOR\WLANCFGBI.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS-1.EXE

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\SRCHASTT\1.BIN\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_5_7_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\SRCHASTT\1.BIN\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_5_7_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SchedulingAgent] mstinit.exe /firstlogon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [InvokeSvc.exe] C:\Program Files\Gateway Wireless Monitor\WLanCfgBI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {231B1C6E-F934-42A2-92B6-C2FEFEC24276} (yucsetreg Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yucconfig.dll


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\SRCHASTT\1.BIN\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\SRCHASTT\1.BIN\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
Check these for removal.

Did adaware remove the Criticals??

Find WebSearch folder in C:\program files and delete it.

Also do this:
To disable Windows Me System Restore 
Click Start > Settings > Control Panel. 
Double-click the System icon.

Note: If the System icon is not visible, click "View all Control Panel options" to display it.

On the Performance tab click File System.

Click the Troubleshooting tab, and then check Disable System Restore.

Click OK. Click Yes, when you are prompted to restart Windows.

After reboot go to C:\ look for restore folder and delete it. Empty recycle bin. 
When all instructions have been completed, enable System Restore again


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Ok. Yes it deleted all the criticals..I can not enter System, I have the same problem with that as the Add/Delete programs, nothing happens and it does not open.


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Reboot and while it is rebooting press the F8 key.
To get into Windows 98 / ME safe mode as the computer is booting you press and hold your "F8 key" on the top of your keyboard or press and hold the left or right Ctrl key as the computer is booting. If done properly you should get into the "Windows 98 / ME Startup Menu" similar to the below screen example. In this menu choose option 3 by pressing the 3 key and press enter.

Note: With some computers if you press and hold a key as the computer is booting you will get a stuck key message as the computer is booting. If this occurs instead of pressing and holding the "F8 key" tap the "F8 key" continuously until you get the startup menu.

Microsoft Windows 98/ME Startup Menu
============================= 
1. Normal
2. Logged (\BOOTLOG.TXT)
*3. Safe mode*
4. Step-by-step confirmation
5. Command prompt only
6. Safe mode command prompt only

*Enter a choice: 3*

Then runAdaware and rerun HijackThis. See if you can get into Add/Remove then.


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Try opening it this way :
go to start, run, and type in 

appwiz.cpl

click ok, and remove

my search (may also be called my websearch)


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

This is the log file I got when I ran it on safemode, it also found 10 criticals in safemode.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:21:06 AM, on 3/18/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_5_7_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_5_7_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SchedulingAgent] mstinit.exe /firstlogon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [InvokeSvc.exe] C:\Program Files\Gateway Wireless Monitor\WLanCfgBI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {231B1C6E-F934-42A2-92B6-C2FEFEC24276} (yucsetreg Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yucconfig.dll


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

When I tried run appwiz.cpl

it says:
This internet shortcut cannot be opened because it failed to run.


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Will Control Panel open now??
Have you recently installed any new software or hardware ??
Here are a couple of things to look at :
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=309663
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;299923


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

No, I haven't installed any new software, the only thing I have changed in a monitor, but it worked before. We had to erase everything awhile ago because of a virus, and Im not sure if after that I remember opening or using add/delete programs file.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

I was looking at the second link, and *.cpl files do come up, and when I click on them an "internet propeties" box pops up. The name I clicked on was INETCPEL. Is there a certain one I should be clicking on? What should I do after that?


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Ok, when I open the cpl files under name each one opens to some kind of box, except 3 of them. These 3 are the last 3 on the list, and are ViewCP, jpicpl32,igfxcpl and are located
ViewCp is in folder: C:\Program files\viewpoint\viewpoint manager
jpicpl32 is in folder: C:\Program files\java\jre1.5.0_01\bin
igfxcpl is in folder:C:\acer\displey


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Lets try one more thing:
get CWShredder here !! 
Download the Standalone version.
Install it and click on Fix. then try to open CPL


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

It didnt find any errors, it just said Not Present on them, 0 Ie pages restored, restoring hidden tabs Done, and none infected.

I didnt restart afterwards, ran a search for *.cpl files and still could not open the ViewCP and other 2.


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Does the Control Panel open??


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Yes, there are just certain folders in the Control Panel that won't open. 
The ones that do open are -Dial up networking, folder options, scanners and cameras, schedulded tasks, task bar and start menu and that's it..nothing else will open.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I have, a couple of times, seen problems with Add/Remove programs (and System Restore) resolved in WinME by "repairing" the registry.

In WinME this can be done by going Start > Run and entering:

*scanreg /fix*

Also this is a rather strange error since appwiz.cpl is not an "internet shortcut"



> When I tried run appwiz.cpl
> 
> it says:
> This internet shortcut cannot be opened because it failed to run.[/b]
> ...


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> I have, a couple of times, seen problems with Add/Remove programs (and System Restore) resolved in WinME by "repairing" the registry.
> 
> In WinME this can be done by going Start > Run and entering:
> 
> *scanreg /fix*


Anytime I try to run something it says This internet shortcut cannot be opened because it failed to run.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Any time you try to run _anything_ ? You ran HijackThis and other programs Ok, no?

Did you get that message running scanreg /fix?

Or do you mean anytime you try to run something from Start > Run?

If that's the case try going to the start menu and opening the Command Prompt (ms-dos prompt) window. Run it from there.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Any time you try to run _anything_ ? You ran HijackThis and other programs Ok, no?
> 
> Did you get that message running scanreg /fix?
> 
> ...


I mean when I try to run anything from Start>Run that's the message I get. How do I get to command prompt?


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Also, if I download a program, I can't directly open it (like the download window says open, open window, close) if I click open, it gives me the same message.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Can you search for all instances of appwiz.cpl and right click on them and select Properties > Version. What is the copyright/version and file size shown?

Does it make any difference if you run it using the command:

control appwiz.cpl

or double click the file directly?[/QUOTE]

When I search appwiz.cpl it comes up and the copyright is Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1991-1998

The size is 78.0 KB (79,872 bytes)

And if I double click the Add/Delete DOES pop up. 

Is there anyway I can fix it now so it will open when I click it from control panel?


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Also, how can I get the other ones in control panel to open?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You've got something going on that is causing the error from Start > Run. I don't know what it is. I suspect registry damage.

Can you follow the instructions here?

http://www.putergeek.com/scanreg/

If so, you don't need to do the following ....

Normally I tell Win9x/ME users to run *command* to open a command shell, but you may get the same error. Try it though, since it is a .com not a .exe file.

Alternately you might find "MS-DOS" prompt in the Start Menu. Look under "accessories" or "system tools" -- I don't know where it is in WinME.

Also you can do a file search for: command.com and try running that to get a command window.

A third alternative is to use a WinME boot disk. Do you have one?

Also do you have a WinME CD or cab files in the location:

c:\windows\options\install

?


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> You've got something going on that is causing the error from Start > Run. I don't know what it is. I suspect registry damage.
> 
> Can you follow the instructions here?
> 
> ...


When I try to follow the directions on that page I get an error that says bad command or file. I have already tried reinstalling the WinME disk, it didn't fix the problem. Tge two folders in windows\options\intall are cabs and install.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Does the properties page of the shortcut you created look exactly like this:










the target line must read c:\windows\scanregw.exe /fix

any mistake will cause an error.

And does the file scanregw.exe exist in C:\windows?

If so what happens when you click on it directly?

Do not try to restore a registry, but if you get a prompt to "repair", accept that. Cancel out of anything but a repair option.

It's hard for me to test this since it doesn't work the same in Win98 as WinME


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Does the properties page of the shortcut you created look exactly like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm confused.  When I tried to run that it read exactly as it said to put it in. I tried several times, but got the same error message. Should I look in windows folder for that? Or do a file search? I will do both and let you know.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

When I search for it, it does come up. When I double click it windows registry checker pops up and says it has already been backed up today. Then it asks if Id like to do it again, this comes up every time I turn on my computer also.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

The same thing happens when I open it directly from going through C/windows and opening the folder scanregw.exe


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, it's strange it won't run from a shortcut if you have it configured exactly that way. We need to get it to run with the /fix switch and the only ways I know are from start (doesn't work for you), from a shortcut (not working), from an MS-DOS prompt (have you found that yet?) and from "true DOS" accessed through a WinME boot disk?

do you have one of those?

If not try to create one. You can do that through Add/Remove programs if you open it as indicated and create a StartDisk. If that won't work for you, download the SETUP file for a WinME OEM boot disk from the site below. Download to the hard drive. Put a floppy in the drive and run the setup to copy its files. When the floppy has been created, let me know.

http://bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Ok, it's strange it won't run from a shortcut if you have it configured exactly that way. We need to get it to run with the /fix switch and the only ways I know are from start (doesn't work for you), from a shortcut (not working), from an MS-DOS prompt (have you found that yet?) and from "true DOS" accessed through a WinME boot disk?
> 
> do you have one of those?
> 
> ...


I do have a MS-DOS prompt located in start/programs/accessories


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, open that up and at the prompt enter:

scanreg /fix

or

scanregw /fix

I think either will work.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Ok, open that up and at the prompt enter:
> 
> scanreg /fix
> 
> ...


Ok, it went to windows registry checker, and asked if I wanted to 
back it up again. 
Windows registry checker comes up everytime at startup for some reason as well.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Did you try both scanreg /fix and scanregw /fix ?

and are you putting a space after scanreg and NO space after /

?

Also are there any other User Accounts on this system? Do you login and log out?

Seems strange but in doing some googling I've come up with this, but his resolution makes no sense to me:

The "accounts" issue may be specific to Win2K, but if you have different Users, it may be an issue here:

http://groups-beta.google.com/group...ned+because+it+failed+to+run#4db2b7958c2ed5c3



> Dave,
> I logged off and logged back in as administrator. I clicked on icon for IE
> and it came up needing to be set up for the administrator. After I did
> that, I got a message saying IE was not my default browser and did I want it
> ...


For what it's worth you can check to see if IE is your default browser through the Internet Options > Programs tab. You can also "reset web settings" there, which does affect internet shortcuts.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

I tried to type in both of those, but the registry checker pops up for both of them and asks the same thing. 
No, I'm the only user on my computer, and I think all I have is my name, but I don't have to put in a password or anything like that. Users is one of the many folders in control panel that will not open.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Did you try both scanreg /fix and scanregw /fix ?
> 
> and are you putting a space after scanreg and NO space after /
> 
> ...


I have IE, but I usually use Firefox...although I do sometimes still use IE. Usually I can't click on some links because IE doesn't open nor forefox.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Id really prefer IE to be my default browser, it seems to just work better on my computer, but I'm not sure how to undo firefox as my default


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, I think we may be getting close to sorting this out. First try opening IE, select Tools > Internet Options > Programs tab and "reset web settings". If that doesn't work, find *regedit.exe* in C:\windows and double click it directly to open it.

Navigate to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix

Let me know what it reads there for default value in the right pane.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Ok, I think we may be getting close to sorting this out. First try opening IE, select Tools > Internet Options > Programs tab and "reset web settings". If that doesn't work, find *regedit.exe* in C:\windows and double click it directly to open it.
> 
> Navigate to:HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix
> 
> Let me know what it reads there for default value in the right pane.


I reset web settings, then opened 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix and it says dafault with a little AB icon next to it, and under data says (value not set)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The "data value" next to "default" should read:

*http://*

If it doesn't read that, double click "default" and edit the string accordingly.

There may be other issues, I'm still researching. It seems quite a number of people have had this issue and few have solved it. There may be some extraneous keys in the registry causing problems as well.

Also run regedit and navigate to:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\http\shell\open\command

Tell me what is present in the data value for "default" there.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> The "data value" next to "default" should read:
> 
> *http://*
> 
> ...


I just put in http? And that is it?

so it reads "http://" under data?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yes, but don't include the quotes, regedit will do that. also check the key:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\http\shell\open\command

And tell me what is listed in the right pane there.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Yes, but don't include the quotes, regedit will do that. also check the key:
> 
> HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\http\shell\open\command
> 
> And tell me what is listed in the right pane there.


It says (value not set)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Nothing else there?

This may make IE your default browser, but enter this:

*"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome*

Include the quotes this time, only one pair of quotes should show up in the data field when it is properly entered.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Ok I put that under data, but without the quotes, because when I added them 2 pair showed up. So I put it in like:
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe -nohome


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hmmm do the quotes show up as:

"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe"

And with both those edits having been made do you get any change in the previous behaviors?

Also, for what it's worth, my Win98 box has the double quotes so I don't think it will matter.

Here's another suggestion that worked for one person.

Open the key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\Prefixes

And in the right pane right click on "default" and delete it and reboot.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

No, most of the folders in control panel are still not opening. I don't really understand what my default browser has to do with it. It seems like my computer is just all messed up. I will open key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\Prefixes
and let you know.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> The "data value" next to "default" should read:
> 
> *http://*
> 
> ...


I messed up on this  I didn't open anything after I opened folder HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
I tried to do it over, but can not find http in the list.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Great news..  After following the directions to 
Open the key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\Prefixes

And in the right pane right click on "default" and delete it and reboot.

I can now go through control panel and open up the folders.

Thanks so much <3 I love you <3


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ah, how satisfying to crawl out of bed this morning and see that "Solved" tag on the thread 

Sure was an interesting and strange one I'd never seen before. Curiously I found the same problem also affects more recent operating systems. The solution was buried deep in Google's group archives where some hardy soul had figured it out after suffering the same fate.

You're most welcome for the help.


----------



## Princess05 (Mar 18, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Ah, how satisfying to crawl out of bed this morning and see that "Solved" tag on the thread
> 
> Sure was an interesting and strange one I'd never seen before. Curiously I found the same problem also affects more recent operating systems. The solution was buried deep in Google's group archives where some hardy soul had figured it out after suffering the same fate.
> 
> You're most welcome for the help.


I really thought we'd never figure it out!  Thanks so much.


----------

